# ::HOW TO:: change rear drum brakes!



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

How do you do it?.. lol.. i need to change mine.. 70+K miles..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Take off the rear wheels. Release the parking brake. Get your trusty rummer mallet or dead blow, and give it a few good wacks. They should now be off the car and in your hands ready to be replaced.
If the hammers dont work, there are two bolt holes on face of the drum. Get a bolt that fits that hole, and screw the bolt int the hole and they will come off. But remember to release the parking brake, or they will not budge.
As for the brakes, they are a lil bit tricky. Once you have the drum off, take a picture if you have a digi cam. So youll remember witch way everything went. If not just use the other side as an example.
There are set nuts, well thats what I call them, they have to be pushed in and then rotated to be able to remove them. Then there are some tention springs. Well pretty much disasemble the brakes. Take out the old shoes, and then replace them with the new ones(DUH), the lil adjuster on the bottom of the shoes, is to adjust tention between the shoe and the drum. When you put in the new shoes, adjust the adjuster all the way down, so the drum will fit over the new larger brake shoe. Then reconnect the springs and the set nuts. 
After you put everything back together, and get the drum back on look behind the drum. You will see a small rubber grommet. Remove it, and take a flat head screw driver, insert it into the hole and its either down or up I dont really remember. You find out witch way is right. Spin the drum, it it spins freely, your not there yet. Adjust it till you cant spin the axle/drum freely.
I would suggest adjusting your brakes to everyone. Have you guys done yours latley? Trust me it helps a lot with stoping, and with shoe life.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

omg.. good job


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if anyone needs rear drum brake hardware, let me know, no use for them now........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

All people should buy a FSM, or at least the Haynes/Chiltons manual for their car....


----------

